# looking for a all angle adjustable club, is it out there?



## doubletrouble (Jun 18, 2021)

Lots of clubs today have adjustable loft... But most are only adjustable by 1 or 2 degrees
I was wondering if anyone has seen an adjustable loft club that would do all angles of the irons?


----------



## doubletrouble (Jun 18, 2021)

i found the divnick and superstick while googling some more
gonna give the superstick a try since its a bit cheaper


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Thanks for the input. Looking forward to your results 

My vapor driver (avatar) can adjust both "directions' to account for slice/hook and loft.


----------



## jaolejao (Aug 8, 2021)

doubletrouble said:


> Lots of clubs today have adjustable loft... But most are only adjustable by 1 or 2 degrees
> I was wondering if anyone has seen an adjustable loft club that would do all angles of the forgiving irons?


What's your choice?


----------



## doubletrouble (Jun 18, 2021)

as mentioned i did try the superstick and after figuring out the telescope (twist to unlock) it works.....
driving and putting suck with it but it does ok everywhere inbetween

it is nice riding my bike to the golf course and only carrying 1 club though!


----------



## Kyle D. Jones (Oct 14, 2021)

Are adjustable clubs legal?


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Kyle D. Jones said:


> Are adjustable clubs legal?


Yes but (there is always a but): 

Rule 4-2 of the Rules of Golf. The rule states: “During a stipulated round, the playing characteristics of a club shall not be purposely changed.”

So, change it before, change it after but NOT during a round. Whether it's a screw, adding a weight, removing a weight.


----------

